# looking for Java Ferns



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm looking for any kind of Java Ferns (MICROSORUM PTEROPUS) for my friend/neighbor Ernesto. Some of you have met him at a couple of the dfwapc meetings. During one of the meetings at my house we walked over to his place next door to see his tank.

He recently rescaped his 75g with driftwood and is look for ferns to attach to the base. It is a low light setup.

I would love to swap clippings if there is anything I have that you want!

TIA:idea:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't need to be fine but I have normal leaf java fern, and I think nikolay may has some too.


EDIT--
aha I was getting tired when I typed that. I meant to say I don't have much but I have a little bit of normal leaf java fern...... it's amazing what some sleep can do for a person.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

"Nikolay has some" sounds insulting.

I have like 15 lbs of the stuff. Literally. All yours for the asking.

If someone out of state stumbles in this thread and wants to buy some JF will ship, no problems. For "Only a million-billion dollars" as Pee Wee would say.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> "Nikolay has some" sounds insulting.
> 
> I have like 15 lbs of the stuff. Literally. All yours for the asking.
> 
> ...


nikolay please reread it.. I said I think nikolay may have some.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You better watch out Joey, Niko been around the tank one to many times. You might get what he's got. LOL!!


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> You better watch out Joey, Niko been around the tank one to many times. You might get what he's got. LOL!!


.357 Magnum LOL


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Joking Joey, joking. Stressing that I got so much JF that the word "some" doesn't even begin to describe it.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh okay... will sense you have a lot of it, I will come with a couple of big trash bag.. --- just kidding... pmed yeah.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Kim,

I also have some java fern to spare, both regular and narrow leaf. I can also spare some Anubias as well.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Mike! It sounds like Niko has a ton he is trying to place and I will see him Sunday. Can I PM you if it doesn't work out?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to all the responses. Thanks to Niko, Ernesto's tank is full of ferns!


----------

